# TIME FOR EVERYONE TO KNOW



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Now is the time for everyone to know. I finally received my FFL yesterday. I have already told a few people, but now the rest can know. I have been planning this for about a year and half. I secured my retail store front about 4 months ago. But I have been doing a little bit of work when time allowed. I didn't go at it to much, didn't want to spend a fortune remodeling, and then have the ATF deny me a license. But after several months of waiting, I finally got it. Now the real work starts. Finish remodeling the store, and start getting inventory. I know that I have several, several months, if not more to get the store the way I want. I may not have much in the beginning, but it is a start.

One of the first things that I am going to try and get done is become a Glock Stocking dealer. This should not be that difficult, just a little bit of planning. I am currently looking at several different stocking dealer programs, but the last thing that I want to do is over load my plans, and get the short end of the deal. I will be progressing one step at a time. I already have some accounts set up, and will be contacting more distributors in the coming days. 

I will be spending the next 30 or 45 days finishing the remodel phase of the store. And then I will be building display cases, and etc. For now I will be taking orders for hand guns, long guns, ammo, accessories. What ever some of you might need. I do have plans in the near future to be doing lay-away, consignment sales, etc. Once I get a little bit more established, I have some plans that will take place. Actually have way to many plans, and ideas to sit here and type them all. I will leak them when the time is right. One of my ideas I had is to dedicate the extra wall space in my store to all the vets in the community. If anyone is interested please contact me. The plan is to hang photos ( preferably 8 x 10 ) of veterans on the walls inside the store. Past, and Present welcome. The first photo of vets that will go on my wall is of my father from when he was in the Navy. Once I have those on the wall, all others are welcome. 

In the mean time, while am working on getting everything to come together. If you need a hand gun, long gun, or any thing else. Please don't hesitate to send me a e-mail with your request. I will be more than happy to do the reasearch the product for you, see what kind of price I can get for you. And if you want it, I will put together the nessicary steps to get it done. I have plans to be very, very competitive with all my pricing. If you can get it some where else cheaper, I will be honest and let you know. I feel that customer service is the number one policy. I have been in several places in this town, and felt as if the person helping me had something better to do other than help me. You can't please everyone out there in this world, but I can assure you that I will do my utmost to be freindly, and helpful to all customer. I doubt that I can beat most of the big box stores, but I can damn sure be there customer service.

Other than firearms, ammo, and accessories, here is a short list of some of the manufactures that I have plans on bringing in, and some of them I am already set up with: Big Green Egg, Yeti Coolers, Propper International, Mossy Oak, Baywatch Arms gun bags, reloading supplies, etc.

I am currently working on a wish list for Glock, If anyone is interested. Just let me know.

For those who read all the way down this post. Thanks for your intest. Don't hesitate to contact me with any needs you might have, and I hope to be seeing you soon.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

thats great news Tim,, cant wait to bring you my business,,,, congrats,,,:clap


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad to see you posting again!!! Does this mean you will be able to do out-of-town transfers? if I buy something from a forum member:clap


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I am planning on doing out of town transfers. Stilll haven't decided on the transfer fee for all firearms transactions. Thinking about $25. Possibly even going to waive the fee for some of the first customers that buy firearms in the begging months.


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

Congratulations Tim, I'll have to stop by and see you.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations! Sounds like you have a plan. May 2010 be a great year!


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds great, Tim!!! Good Luck along with your hard work!!!


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Heard nothing but good things about Tim, good luck brother!


----------



## GrouperTrooper (Oct 2, 2007)

Tim,

Will you be taking trade-ins? I have a Browning Mark Buck .22 unfired. I bought it last year because the Bass Pro Shop gift cards I've been saving were about to expire. I'm looking for a Beretta 96G, .40cal. Thanks.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I do plan on doing trade ins. Its just not on the top of the priority list. But it is never out of the question.


----------



## wmelswick (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats!! I will definitely be in to check out your store. Will you be carrying anything from Springfield Armory?



Semper Fi


----------

